# Bodyshop Products



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Being prepared to take a slapping for this thread.

Anyone here use bodyshop skin care products? If so what do you use?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

56 views and not one post ....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

When i read the title i was thinking G3 woolpad


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> When i read the title i was thinking G3 woolpad


bye :wave:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the facial scrub and face protector cream from ages ago.
I really like the face protector. 
Not oily, fresh and feels nice when applied to the skin.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

kh904 said:


> I have the facial scrub and face protector cream from ages ago.
> I really like the face protector.
> Not oily, fresh and feels nice when applied to the skin.


Which ones?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> Which ones?


It's the 'Skin mechanics' range.
It comes in a grey and blue tube.

I'm not sure if it's still available, i got given it as a Christmas gift years ago.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want to improve the look of dead skin cells and help reduce wrinkles the only skin care you'll need for the exterior is Coconoil :thumb:

One tub will last ages (Make sure you put it in the fridge once opened)

Moisturisers are a con just as are boutique waxes :doublesho

Remember your just trying to get dead skin to soak up some fluid so that it puffs up and gives the false impression of being younger and smoother :thumb:

The rest is all down to - genetics (Skin type), lifestyle and diet :thumb:


And so endeth the lesson for Sunday


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

These days I much prefer Lush stores to Bodyshop (for the smells alone) and they do a few nice male shaving-related products, blinkin' expensive though!


----------

